# length of training sessions?



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

*how long is your overall gym sessions*​
30 - 45 mins6014.74%45 - 60 mins16540.54%60 - 1h 15mins8721.38%1h 15mins - 1h 30mins5914.50%1h 30mins and longer235.65%i take my time and do not watch the clock133.19%


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

how long do you roughly set your self to train on each session


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

I don't have a specific time limit I set myself. However long it takes is however long it takes. Usually about 45-60 mins.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Depends on bodyparts im working.Usually no more than 40 mins.


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

i voted 1 h 15 mins as i tend to hit the bigger muscle in 45 mins and the smaller one in 30 mins


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2007)

between 1 hour and 1 hour 30mins depending what im doing and if i throw a bit of cardio in


----------



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

Once I am warmed up and ready to go I lift for about 45 mins.

Cardio on diff days and also lasy about 45 mins.


----------



## simba (Nov 25, 2007)

normally 2hrs plus..but i have normally 3 other guys working in..

god bless


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

I couldnt vote.

Not including a general warm up mine last about 20 to 25 minutes .

Sometimes less, depending on what im doing.


----------



## kboy (Nov 9, 2007)

45 - 60 per 2 body parts, but legs I do on their own...

Time does not include cardio...


----------



## bigden (Jul 16, 2007)

normally around about 30 mins sometimes less


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

I polled 45-60 for me personally, any longer and i'm wasting my time.

Sometimes thats split into around 30mins am and then 30mins pm.


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

im taking in time to get down to the gym floor and warm up and complete exercises and sets with a partner for me too the time ends as i head for the changing rooms i check the clock

this totals 1h 15 mins sometime 1h 30 mins if weve chatted


----------



## takeone (May 23, 2007)

voted 60-1hr 15 thats same as jjb says from time to gym floor to changing rooms.

can vary mind.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

About an hour from changing room to changing room; legs might be a bit quicker, and it might be a bit longer if there's cardio too.


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

> Not including a general warm up mine last about 20 to 25 minutes .
> 
> Sometimes less, depending on what im doing.


WOW this must be with what we was talking about, i usually spend between 45mins-1hr at the gym and i do weights 4 times a week and usually rest in between however i am going to start doing cardio in the mornings probably 30-45 mins every morning to shift some of my excess BF! (BTW does this effect bulking phase i shouldn't think it does, does it?)


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2007)

An hour always is a good time for me, if its legs or some one comes up and chats **** it can take 90mins, if i do 2 hours i feel like **** for days.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

weights normally an hour-ish. then 30 mins cardio. Or cardio first on leg days


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Depends really but generally around 40 mins or so, leg sessions tend to be a little bit longer but not by much.

Workouts are short and sweet


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Always less than 45mins, unless I'm doing a 2 day split. In which case its less than an hour.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

legs about 30 mins, arms around 10 mins chest back etc normally 20 mins


----------



## SCJP (Sep 8, 2005)

Bulldozer said:


> I couldnt vote.
> 
> Not including a general warm up mine last about 20 to 25 minutes .
> 
> Sometimes less, depending on what im doing.


:withstupi

Leg press, shoulder press, chins, crunches & hypers = about 25 mins

Bench, SLDL, calves, crunches & hypers = about 25 mins

Including stretching, warm-ups, etc.

Sessions take a bit longer if I've time for cardio. Quicker if I superset.


----------



## ewokbowes (Apr 27, 2006)

I normally take an hour, maybe a bit less depending on how hard I push myself.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Training sessions over an hour with any high intensity, test and GH levels will decline and cortisol will increase.

I get in and out in 30 minutes.

45-60 minutes max would be ok for Peak GH and test release.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

1.30-2hrs


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> 1.30-2hrs


^^^ trust him to be different


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

TH&S said:


> ^^^ trust him to be different


If you knew* EXCTLY* what I did then you`d understand


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> If you knew* EXCTLY* what I did then you`d understand


lol what EXACTLY do you do Cookie...?


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

TH&S said:


> lol what EXACTLY do you do Cookie...?


Maybe one day you`ll be let into the *inner sanctum" then you`ll see


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2008)

^^^^^^^^^^^^ COULD IT BE ARNIES OLD WORK OUTS BY ANY CHANCE:lift:????????


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

lol! they were more like 5 or 6 hours long wernt they?


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2008)

jjb1 said:


> lol! they were more like 5 or 6 hours long wernt they?


Yeah 2 hours of training and 4 hours of belittling and giving advices to all the other guys


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Con said:


> hours of belittling and giving advices to all the other guys


lol


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Con said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^ COULD IT BE ARNIES OLD WORK OUTS BY ANY CHANCE:lift:????????


LOL....

I aint that good.......


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

I aim for an hour but it sometimes stretches to 1.15


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

30-40mins tops then 20-30mins cardio.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

1hr -1hr 1.15mins


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I put 45-60

Sometimes taks longer if say doing a session that requires lots of plateloading (cos I put my weights back  )

As Hackskii has said hormone levels decrease after 45 mins so after that you're fighting a cortisol battle as well.

Depends what type of physique you want I suppose, A few of my MMA friends train for a few hours but then they are training for endurance and strength over long periods so need to condition themselves.

I cant see the point of a bber training for longer than 60 minutes with weights (obviously cardio is extra).

This discussion obviously doesnt take into account gear use as the hormone argument doesnt hold water if you've jabbed 8iu of GH and 100mg of suspension prior to training lol.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 20, 2004)

Normally 35-45 minutes not including Cardio and I make sure nobody comes and talks to me while I'm training.


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

30 to 45 minutes if im training on my own,having a proper rest between sets

if im training with someone its 45 to 60 minutes, we dont have much of a rest between sets, once i stop he jumps on, once he finishes his sets im back on


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

about 1 hour for weights workout and 15 to 30 mins of stretching


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

samurai69 said:


> about 1 hour for weights workout and 15 to 30 mins of stretching


I take it thats the time it takes you to play golf these days as thats all you seem to do lately...lol


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

ive cut mine down a little speeded things up as soon as my partner finishes i start and were both liking this approach

thing is i seem ignarent i think as i dont speak to people so much now ;-/


----------



## genan (Jul 19, 2007)

60mins including warmup and cooldown


----------



## Warstu (Oct 14, 2007)

1 hour plus but train with training partner thats with cardio 2


----------



## the_illuminati (Feb 5, 2008)

depends whos in the gym, if my mate jamies there normally adds another 1hr plus on because he wont stop talking!


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

1 1/2 hrs.... w/training partner


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

less tha an hour- have to keep blethering to a minimum!,had one of my mates moaning that i was ignoring him when he started gym-had to explain that i go there to work,come to house for jackanory!!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

takes me an hour, weird as without looking at the clock i usually can just know how much time i have left , must be like a body clock thing like when ' you dont set the alarm for the morn bt still get up at the correct time lol

today took around 1.5 hours due to the gym being packed an 2 clowns sitting on a bench talking for 10 mins inbetween doing a 10 sets of curls for their disco muscles haha


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

warren_1987 said:


> today took around 1.5 hours due to the gym being packed an 2 clowns sitting on a bench talking for 10 mins inbetween doing a 10 sets of curls for their disco muscles haha


This kind of stuff irritates me.

At my gym there is 2 cages to squat and dead lift at.

One guy was doing curls on one of them and the other guy was squatting.

I wanted to do deads.

I am thinking, because he was doing 45 pound curls using an olympic bar that he could have used one of those pre-set weight bars they have.

Or, dumbells, but no, I asked him how many more sets, he said a while.

Next he was doing up right rows with the bar.

I was forced to wait till dude was done and had not other alternitive to do my deads.

That dude could have used any other method of doing his lifts anywhere in the gym.

I thought that was a bit inconsiderate.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

warren_1987 said:


> 2 clowns sitting on a bench talking for 10 mins inbetween doing a 10 sets of curls for their *disco muscles* haha


Sounds like every Fitness First I've ever trained in.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

hackskii said:


> This kind of stuff irritates me.
> 
> At my gym there is 2 cages to squat and dead lift at.
> 
> ...


i know what you mean, its just ignorance. when i was at the gym yesterday i was using the mirror at te squat rack to watch my deadlift form but i noticed two guys were waiting to squat so i just moved back for them as their is a few o-bars avail , so no harm done. i use a diff mirror and dont hold up there training, but there have been many times i have waited for the talkers. tats why staring monday im going to go earlyier so its empty.


----------



## JawD (Sep 15, 2004)

I voted 45-60mins which is my usual. Though a saturday is longer, about 1h 15m. Cardio sessions in between though are 30mins.


----------



## TOBE (Mar 9, 2008)

Usually just less than an hour, if im with somebody then maybe slighty over an hour.


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

If i didnt have people in there constantly chatting i think i could do a routine in 60mins..

BUT

5mins warm up

2 muscle groups each day

20 mins cardio

Thats easily 1 hour 30 there. I struggle very much to get it lower than that. Especially with folk talking all the time.


----------



## tony1401 (Mar 8, 2008)

1 hour max


----------



## Tomskiii (Sep 12, 2007)

1 hr 15 -> 1hr 30

but trying to split more and cut to 1hr


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

I try and keep it to 30-45 minutes but always end up being in the gym for about an hour.

:lift:


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

At the moment generally 2 hours plus per session,

but bodybuilding which i know most on here do is different to powerlifting and strongman training, sesssions are generally much longer than bodybuilding routines.


----------



## Azz (Nov 2, 2007)

It usually takes me around 40 minutes, but once we get our cable machine up and running I'll probably be spending up to an hour working out.


----------



## Bigger&amp;Stronger (Feb 26, 2008)

Depends.

If my rest times are long (2-5 mins) it can take up to 1hr15mins, but I try to keep it under an hour otherwise I'm just too fatigued!


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

bigden said:


> normally around about 30 mins sometimes less


 Same here ^


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

I voted for 1 and half hours. But sometimes its a little more or even a lot less. Depends how i've split the odyparts that day with consideration of my shifts etc with pre planning the week.

ie, it could be a full on Bi's, Chest then tri's day with Abs in at the end and if im feeling good and no time constraints i may even add calvesas calves i may do a few days consequtively with lower sets each day or thinking of shifts i may have an all out calf session with more volume etc. This is when it can take me 1 1/2+ but i'd tend to know i have to have the following day or two off due to shift work, it rests my CNS then and gives time to regroup physically.

Alternatively i may have to split the above and just do chest and the full on calf seesion as above. This then may only take 1/2 an hour. Keeps me guessing never mind the body.

Keep it instinctive.


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

50 mins seems the best for me to keep the benefit vs time spent in gym ratio in the correct balance.

If people did less talking and more training they could cut it right down.

Also doing 25 exercises for each bodypart is all crap.

Last night for back I did

3 sets of wide grip chins

3 sets of deads

3 sets barbell rows

went home and had a night relaxing


----------



## Merouria (Sep 16, 2007)

My workouts range anywhere from 1 hour up to 2! I have been gaining well so i see no reason to change what im doing.


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

I have no answer and the time of a session doesnt mean anybody is right or wrong

Eastern bloc trainers do hours upon end with massive rests between sets

Lactic acid training can last 20-30 minutes with minimal rest

Sprint drills may last an hour

End of the day train to a plan, not a time and understand what you need to do to either grow, gain strength or shrink and go with that

Other than for the purpose of idle chit chat i see no logic in comparing the length of time spent in a gym.

For me, currently i do 9 sets max, i spend 10-20 minutes trying to worm my way into the pants of the receptionist and the other 30 minutes flexing my guns in front of everbody. I deem this hour to be very productive wholst others would think it to be a waste of time.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Lost Soul said:


> I have no answer and the time of a session doesnt mean anybody is right or wrong
> 
> Eastern bloc trainers do hours upon end with massive rests between sets
> 
> ...


I like your style :beer1:


----------



## sonofwacky (Apr 22, 2008)

hi guys am new ta this .so am looking 4 your opion on t supps am taking.am taking whey pro . creatine. n culp. a take all 3 before training. n whey n culp after training.and same before bed. what yous think


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

sonofwacky said:


> hi guys am new ta this .so am looking 4 your opion on t supps am taking.am taking whey pro . creatine. n culp. a take all 3 before training. n whey n culp after training.and same before bed. what yous think


Ok mate

A trip over to the supplements forum and a post in english will get you get some ideas.

Its not about supplements though my friend, they are the icing on a cake you should already have baked, taken out of the oven and let cool.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

went for 45-60 minutes

theyre usually dead on 60 minutes including warming up


----------



## Dezmyster (Nov 28, 2008)

I train for about an hour each sesh.


----------



## pyxlius (Oct 27, 2008)

usually ~60min


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

40min -1hr training,30 mins listening to sexploits


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

i normally get through the core movements in my workout in 30-40 mins. I then spend time doing cardio, stretching and other movements like saxon bends, turkish getups and maybe just going over form on lifts i wanna learn if i feel like it. in all 1hr 15 maybe more but the routine i do takes about 40mins


----------



## Dezmyster (Nov 28, 2008)

I do my stretching at home.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Mine usually last no longer than an hour


----------



## MarkM (Sep 24, 2008)

Including a warm up jog and stretching afterwards, usually around 45-60 minutes. Sometimes just over an hour though.


----------



## WouldLikeMuscle (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm usually done within the hour.. sometimes go over.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

60 to 90min for weights, then usually 90min cardio, followed by 30-60min in the jacuzzi.

J


----------



## ZAXXXXX (Oct 3, 2008)

Depending on body part(s) anthing from an hour to 2


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

No longer than an hour :thumbup1:


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

45 mins to an hour


----------



## Cap'n Beefy (Nov 16, 2008)

If the place is empty, it's all over in 45 mins, but usually have to wait for numptys to move aside, taking it to well over an hour most occasions!! :gun_bandana:


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

i try to keep mine within an hour


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

2hrs from going in the door to going out the door.

Unless i include a sauna, in which case its a bit longer.


----------



## worleys (Dec 2, 2007)

Never more than 45 mins unless adding some extra cardio from beer guilt.

I tend to talk before and after never during unless its a wimper of help when I get lax spotting ^^


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Usually 1.5 hrs, i take my time between sets


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

3 hours today, which included a coffee break, and recovery activities.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

I train on my own. So its about 45 mins for weights


----------



## N2GB (May 23, 2008)

usually between 30 and 45 mins on weights

cardio up to 40 mins


----------



## Guru Josh (Apr 10, 2009)

1.5 - 2 hrs depending on what routine i am doing and how busy the gym is


----------



## Bobbytrickster (Jan 2, 2006)

For me its all about intensity, ever since James has trained me the gym is for lifting, not chatting lol, I get in hit the weights..... hard and get out, thats when I chat:lol:

I would say about 35-40 minutes max that is just for weights tho. James trained my bro and I the other day chest and tri's and it took 40 minutes for 2 of us and he absolutely killed us:thumb:


----------



## Pagie (Jul 1, 2008)

Im guessing between an hour and an hour and a half all in all.


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Depends on body part I'm working and how I'm feeling. could be finished in 30-45 mins, could take 2-3 hours.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

I think it depends on if your married with childen or not...  ...


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

usually runs up to 45-60 mins but reccently ive seen my self go over to 1h 15mins


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

45 mins to an hour does me just fine


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Just for a weights session a maximum of an hour.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I try to keep it within 1,30 mins, to keep within my muscle glyogen

I know its quite long and keep a little dextrose in my pocket and start to take on the hour as soon as I've finished I eat and shake, but this winter I migh cut it down to one hour.


----------



## clairey.h (Feb 8, 2009)

I train for an hour and a half five days a week...........

30 min of that is cardio though 15 min ab work and 45 min on whatever body part im doing for the day................

and I still run out of time, if they had longer creche times, I would probably be in there longer...........


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

35-40minutes.


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

Full on 1 hour, 4 times a week for me. Lot of people in my gym seem to spend as much time talking as they do lifting!


----------



## Howe (Mar 17, 2008)

45 to an Hour usually for me. Sometimes abit less.


----------



## driving iron 2 (Jun 5, 2009)

45 MIN THRASH for me..plenty of time..


----------



## Big Gunz (Jun 9, 2009)

I train low volume so i'm in and out the gym failry swift. 30-45 mins for me.


----------



## robpotter1 (Dec 1, 2008)

Normally up to 2 hours, but im casually recording everything i do on the sodding computer etc.. now I think fvck it! in and out within an hour.

Rob


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

some times longer but aim for 45-60 mins


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

I used to train for far to long back a year or 2 ago, but now changed, depending on what im working, usually no more than an hour for weight training. So between 45-60 mins.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

It varies as I change my routine every six to eight weeks, but I normally take between 30 and 60 mins - rarely go longer than this as I find beyond this point my concentration drops off and my energy levels start to dip.


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

An hour tops, cos I'm unfit and after that I spend too much time getting breath back etc.

But the 60 mins is 60 mins training, sip of water and back to the weights.


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

I used to spend 1hour and half to 2 hours

now 40/50minutes (not including cardio)

Found the best way is stick a mix cd/tape on and workout to that,

giving and me an exact timeframe and helping to increase intensity


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

I,m in and out 30=45 know partner 30sec rest and power through heavy and the fts at end...Alot of guys in my gym .say you done all ready but i,m up to 95kg and they dont grow all year round.All i,m thinking when training is the steak and rice after the session..


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

normaly about 50-60mins abut on legs its normally about 1hr-1.30hrs by the time its taken me to walk down the stairs!


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

I always aim for an hour but often its more like 1hr 15 - 20 if the gym's busy


----------



## joe.b (Sep 26, 2009)

1 1/2 hours if i do abit of cardio


----------



## inewl (Aug 9, 2009)

45 minutes max on weights, plus cardio.


----------



## pickle (Jul 19, 2009)

used to be an hour or so but im trying to lose fat so add 30 mins walking to that and im not far off 2 hours, 3 x per week


----------



## avfc_ant (Oct 10, 2009)

over 90 minutes with post work out cardio


----------



## LeeA (Oct 23, 2009)

Depends how busy the gym is - usually 45-60mins on a good day - 75-90mins on a bad day if its choca - usually a Monday/Tuesday!

Lee


----------



## BRmitch (Oct 23, 2009)

the length of my session depends how many people i go with. as i normally either go with my mate from college or him and a mate from highschool, if the 3 of us go, it lasts upto 2 hours :cursing: but thats because we talk for a bit and 3 of us are all doing the same excersises, however if im by myself it only takes about 40minutes.


----------

